# Menopause



## Shari (Oct 8, 2013)

So I have been cruising along, going through Menopause for the last three years. Hasn't been too bad.

Until a couple of days ago... when things have decided to go into over drive.

For those of you that have gone through this.... what would you recommend to take, over the counter, that might mellow out that time of the month?

I have heard soy, can help. What else?

Tend to have problems when Doc's give me prescription meds. Having enough issues... do not want to add to them.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 8, 2013)

Is it the hotflashes thats bothering you, or the switching on and off of menopause where you think you are done and then you are not.

I enjoyed veggie burgers and fake veggie chicken patties. Don't know if the soy helped or not, but going on an exercise and diet program did help things calm a bit, lean meats and plenty of veggies and fruit. Got a pedometer and walked and walked too.

I wouldnt go on prescription meds if you can help it (just my opinion).

PS, air conditioning running in the dead of winter? Yup, worked for me. just kidding, but I did get teased for wearing short sleeves in February. I always dressed in layers.


----------



## Shari (Oct 8, 2013)

Hot flashes aren't a problem. Just deal with it as them come.

Its just well... hmmm... how to put this. My periods are uber heavy. Read this is normal and the lengths people go to be able to do things.... but it is crazy, can't get much done and can't go to town.

I tried the recommended Advil and it is helping for part of it but I can't take it all the time because is the only pain med I am not Sensitive or allergic too. 

Since I have horses and a number of animals to take care of, I get plenty of exercise... can't walk to far, unless I can take a rest room with me. sigh ~~

Here I thought, I was going to just breeze through.


----------



## bevann (Oct 8, 2013)

Black cohosh is a herbal remedy that may help.From what I read it calms down some of the issues.I took it for a while and it seemed to help.No side effects for me.


----------



## Shari (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you Bevann, will check that out.


----------



## chandab (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm not there yet, but I'm sure its coming.

Anyway, look into Chaste Tree Berry; you might know of its use for Cushing's horses, but it also used for women's health, here's one website I found: http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-968-CHASTEBERRY.aspx?activeIngredientId=968&activeIngredientName=CHASTEBERRY I just googled it, so no experience in this area; but might be something to research further and see if it might be a viable option.

Here's another site: http://health.howstuffworks.com/wellness/natural-medicine/herbal-remedies/chaste-tree-herbal-remedies.htm

There are tons of web hits if you do a google search for Chaste Tree Berry.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 8, 2013)

I also have gone the holistic herbal route....It doesn't solve all the problems, but it does lessen the symptoms.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, I am going though that, too. Last time it was run-to-the bathroom-every-hour it was so heavy! I'd NEVER done that!


----------



## candycar (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear Dear ladies! Shari and Field-of-Dreams. I can Soo relate! When I went thru this, at a young age (36-42) The docs said I was no where near menopause. They were wrong, So I got Prozac instead of advice.

The heavy flow was a problem (every 17 days! I think my body was trying to get rid of all it's eggs asap) the only thing that helped me was getting on BC pills to regulate my system. (that raised some eyebrows since my hubby has been "fixed" since we were married)

Also, when the other symptoms kicked in I used an OTC (walmart has it) herbal menopause remedy, it has a day and night herbal pill to take, contains, among other stuff, the black cohosh and valerian for the insomnia. I think it really helped, and wasn't too expensive. I Never took any HRT, Like premerin, (pg mare urine I won't take for ethical reasons)

When it's all over It is so good! Hang in there!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 8, 2013)

I went through early menopause(it's genetic);at one point, a very knowledgeable nurse practitioner recommended Black Cohosh....though I probably had the world's easiest menopause, so didn't feel the need for anything,and didn't try it, it came well-recommended, and seems like a good thing to try.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry i messed up my post


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 8, 2013)

I have been taking Chasteberry (Vitex) for the last couple of years, for other "issues". I love it. My periods are lighter, and my mood is a lot better. You can get it at Amazon.com for a decent price. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Shari (Oct 9, 2013)

I am so glad I am not alone. Also feel for everyone that has gone through, or going through this.

Is frustrating to me, can't go any where. Planned on going to the Hills last weekend, to a Fiber Festival... was hoping to find other spinners there and buy some Roving to spin. Then take pictures of the leaves

turning color.

Couldn't go, because of this.....

Want to go to Williamsburg this weekend, but I doubt it will happen.

Will see if DH will bring home some Black Cohosh tonight.. and see if that helps. Then go from there. 
Getting old is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going through this too... I just went on bcp to make so light it was amazing! It's the lowest dosage. My doc said if I was overweight or a smoker it would not be an option. I'm in very good shape. I know it's not the best idea--and my doc had me go off for 6 months to see how it went--it was awful--lowers quality of life. And I'm a teacher and can't get to a bathroom when I need to, so bcp solves all the issues. Next month I know she'll suggest going off again--but I won't want to.


----------



## Shari (Oct 24, 2013)

Ended up going to the Doc.... gave me some mefenamic acid. Said it will stop the clots and heavy bleeding.

Will see if it works.

Sorry you are having issue too Karla. What is bcp?


----------



## barnbum (Oct 25, 2013)

birth control pill. I had no idea what it meant either--until I asked. lol My med school daughter knew.


----------



## Shari (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah... glad you asked Karla. I am sooo.. No up.. on the short typing. LOL


----------



## BiologyBrain (Nov 3, 2013)

Just a word of caution from a breast cancer survivor who's in surgical menopause since age 28 (I'm now 32). The medical jury is still out on whether the phyto-estrogens found in soy, black kohosh, 'herbal' menopause treatments, etc affect breast cancer risk. The same is true of birth control pills. The treatments may alleviate your symptoms, but may not actually be good for you. I am very cautious about this kind thing. Some medical studies show increased risk with these products, while others don't. My doctors at MD Anderson Cancer Center (world renown for cancer treatment and research) advised me to avoid phyto-estrogens as well as hormonal medications of all types. Even though my cancer wasn't hormone receptor positive, hormones are not recommended to treat my symptoms because of the uncertainty of the cancer risk.

So if you do use a product like this, be careful and be sure to have your mammograms done annually and do frequent self-checks. Please, follow your doctor's advice and go off the medication periodically to see if your symptoms have resolved. Perhaps also investigate some of the alternative treatments for your symptoms like transexamic acid on heavy days, mefenamic acid, ponstan, eltroxin, norethisterone, cyclogest, vitex, etc. with the knowledge and support of your doctor. Some of the above are also considered hormones in one form or another, so the same cautions need to be observed. Please be sure to be cautious and above all, re-evaluate your symptoms regularly and keep an eye on your breast (and whole body) health. Know what is 'normal' for you and check frequently!


----------



## Shari (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry you had to go through that. (hugs)

Why I have decided to use the mefenamic acid the doc gave me, when needed. 
My problem is the Estrogen is on over drive, but the other half of the equation that is needed to balance this out, isn't doing its job. So taking anything with estrogen is just going to make it worse for me.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2013)

I went through this a couple years ago. Bleeding so heavily all the time and hemorrhaged on several occasions. I was afraid to leave my house. I was at my all time limit when I started my period and it lasted for 3 months straight. I went to my doctor and we discussed having an ablation. This is a very simple procedure (took less than 10 minutes) and I have never had another period and I feel fantastic! Have hot flashes all the time, but as long as I never have to have another period I am SUPER DUPER happy! You should discuss this with your doctor. You will not be disappointed.









http://www.ask.com/web?am=broad&q=uterine+ablation+surgery&an=google_s&askid=e9ffd40b-746b-4a1d-91a9-5a90b9002ff0-0-us_gsb&kv=sdb&gc=0&dqi=Uterine%2Bablation&qsrc=999&ad=semD&o=4480&l=dir

Hope this helps!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 13, 2013)

I dont recommend any soy stuff- its all GMO now. Hmmmm, are you sure this is only from going through the change? I had to have a partial hysterectomy due to the condition my uterus was in- it was literally like falling apart. Very painful and awful... cant remember the 'technical' name of the condition but nothing helped but surgery. Please get a second opinion and make sure that is really the problem and it's not something else?


----------



## Shari (Nov 13, 2013)

As far as the Doc says... 
So far, he has been quite knowledgeable..... and I do not trust Doctors.
The med he gave me, is working well. If I had Fibroids, it would never stop.

Hands are rather tied in this state. A number of bills were passed by the GOP that limits women health care here.


----------

